# Murray County Doe



## whitetailfreak (Sep 23, 2012)

After a slow start to the season here in North Georgia I finally got a Muzzy in a Murray County Doe this morning before church. I was hunting a hardwood ridge that is absolutely raining white oak acorns. My shot was just a tad back, but the 100 gr. Muzzy did its job, and I recovered her within 100 yds of the shot.


----------



## deepfryit (Sep 23, 2012)

thats the way to get r done brother! great job!


----------



## deadend (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice!  My Gilmer doe is running around with a new haircut after she ducked.  Waiting for your '12 buck pics.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 23, 2012)

deadend said:


> Nice!  My Gilmer doe is running around with a new haircut after she ducked.  Waiting for your '12 buck pics.



Well, at least you have some pork in the freezer. Are you coming up in a few weeks for the early Cohutta hunt?


----------



## Stumper (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats, fine doe.

Hoss


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 24, 2012)

That looks like a good sized doe.  Congratulations.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 24, 2012)

Meat in the freezer! Congrats!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! That will be some good eats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!! That will be some good eats!!!!!!!!



x 2


----------



## deadend (Sep 24, 2012)

whitetailfreak said:


> Well, at least you have some pork in the freezer. Are you coming up in a few weeks for the early Cohutta hunt?



God willing and the creek don't rise.


----------



## xjd33x (Sep 29, 2012)

Congrats on the meat. BTW They should call the early Couhutta hunt the "Cohutta bear hunt" because the mountains are sure full of them this time of year.


----------



## saw tooth (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats on the doe.


----------



## 5 string (Oct 7, 2012)

Backstraps!


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

nice


----------

